# Long Cycle Ladies Journeying Through Pregnancy Together Toward Our Rainbows!



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! I'm starting this thread mostly for my good friends HopefullyOpto, Aidensxmomma and Mommyxofxone, with whom I've been on this TTC journey with for a year (I have actually been working toward baby #1 since July 2014). We've had a couple of losses and some fertility struggles, but now we are all pregnant! And 3 of us are within 3 weeks of each other! We are here to support one another as we go through this amazing journey together and finally get our rainbow babies. 

Any other ladies who can relate are also welcome to join. :)

Mommyxofxone - June 18 :blue:
Ksquared726 - August 24
Aidensxmomma - September 4
HopefullyOpto - September 12


----------



## aidensxmomma

Thanks for making this thread ksquared. :flower:

How's pregnancy treating everyone right now?

I've been doing fairly well. Nausea and food aversion kicked in really early this time around, so I'm on meds for that. They seem to be doing their job, so I'm happy about that. My other major symptom is that my boobs hurt soooo bad. I'm okay with that, though. 

I'm constantly switching between being super excited about this pregnancy and being so scared of losing it that I'm crying. My ultrasound cannot come soon enough. FX that everything goes well.


----------



## ksquared726

Of course :). 

I'm glad you've gotten some medicine for the nausea. Ugh, that would be awful to have all the time. My symptoms have increased this week, which is reassuring. Monday and Tuesday I was SO nauseous and almost barfed twice, but never actually did. I've been getting a better handle on it and today I actually feel pretty good. I've been wearing sea bands (except I haven't today and I'm doing ok!), and I try to eat pretty quickly after I wake up. That seems to be the biggest help, plus snacking if I can and drinking soda for the bubbles helps. I hadn't been drinking soda at all for a really long time, like over a year except for the occasional one. But hey, whatever works. I already have another appointment on Tuesday!

Boobs don't really hurt but they have gotten pretty big and full. And I have a small cup size, so a little bit of growth feels really different. 

I'm sorry you're going through that worry :(. When is your ultrasound again? It did make a world of difference after my appointment to help put that worry more at ease. And the increased symptoms and nausea help - I feel more classically pregnant. Last time I hardly had any symptoms, not that it necessarily means anything bad but I'm glad to have symptoms this time!


----------



## aidensxmomma

A big part of my problem with the nausea was that I just never felt hungry and I had aversions to pretty much every food. I've always struggled with forcing myself to eat when I'm not hungry and that made everything with the nausea so much harder. Since I started the meds, I've felt hungry so it's much easier to force food down and everything. I've noticed that if I let myself get too hungry or eat too much at once, I'll start getting nauseous again, but if I can avoid doing that, it's not too bad.

My ultrasound is scheduled for January 22, so just a little over a week away. I'm counting down the days :haha: Fortunately, I'll be pretty busy from now until then with school activities for the kids and college stuff for me, so that will help time pass faster. I'm still really nervous but I figure as long as my symptoms are still there and I don't have any bleeding, I should be okay. It's just very nerve-wracking, as I'm sure you understand. I think after my ultrasound (as long as everything goes well), I will feel a lot more at ease. It's the not knowing that's the hard part.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ladies just quickly popping in, thanks ksquared for setting this board up and i really hope that i get to stick around in it but after by elation yesterday with my high beta i had an incident of brown spotting. Just one so far but im petrified, that coupled with almost no symptoms is making me fear the worst, i rang the epu and brought my scan forward to 6+1 which is on wednesday, but i fear its not going to end well.

Anyway hope you are both doing well and keep me in your thoughts.

Much love


----------



## mommyxofxone

am i not invited ladies? i was with you on that site for a while? i'll leave if i'm not welcome


----------



## ksquared726

Mommyxofxone - Of course you are invited!! I'm so sorry I didn't put you on the initial list. My stupid pregnancy brain, it slipped my mind! Please don't think anything of it. I'm so sorry. You and anyone else are always welcome. I'll add you to the list and update the thread name. :hugs:

HopefullyOpto - I'm so sorry you're feeling so stressed and doubtful right now. The first tri is such a scary and uncertain time! Brown spotting seems to happen to a lot of ladies in early pregnancy. Amd they say as long as it isn't red or getting heavy, it can happen because the cervix is so sensitive. And your betas were right on! I'm so sorry it's caused you to stress. I really really hope it's nothing. You're still early to be feeling a ton of symptoms yet. And mine started then stopped then started back up again. I'm glad your scan date is a little earlier. It might be too early to see a heartbeat at 6+1, but hopefully they'll be able to tell that things are progressing as it should. Big big hugs! You deserve a healthy, sticky baby!! :hugs:

Aidensxmomma - I've noticed the same thing with eating too much or letting myself get too hungry. Last night we went to dinner at a buffet and I feel like I barely ate anything. Definitely didn't get my money's worth, lol. Yay your scan date is getting closer! I was so so nervous at mine they had to take my blood pressure twice because the first one was high. 

Afm - Yesterday I felt pretty good, with only a couple of instances of gagging so then of course I start to worry that my symptoms are easing up. But I think I'm just more on top of eating when I wake up and that seems to set the tone for the day. I've also had two nights in a row where I've slept pretty well. Hopefully the little bean will still be doing well when I go in again Tuesday. Supposedly I should be able to see him/her moving around by then. After that it'll probably be a stressful wait for two weeks until my next appointment, because my first baby stopped growing at 9 weeks and that's when I noticed my symptoms stopping. 

Also, my legs have been SUPER itchy for a couple of weeks now, but especially this week. When I first googled it everyone said it was just hormones and increased blood flow that causes it. But then I googled again and saw all of these warning articles about a condition that can lead to stillbirth! It's something with the liver not functioning properly. Although, with that it usually doesn't start until 2nd or 3rd tri. So now I've freaked myself out a little. Will definitely ask my doc but I'm worried about waiting. Ugh.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ksquared :) and the itchy thing i thought had to be the stomach to be the liver condition but i could be wrong? i would ring your dr just in case


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, Mommyxofxone. I'm seeing my doctor on Tuesday so I figured I can wait a few days. It's not unbearable. And I read that the liver thing was on the palms and bottoms of the feet. Well, I guess I'll email her anyway in case she wants me to do any tests. 

Your gender reveal is coming up really soon isn't it? Didn't you say the 18th? How exciting!! Any ideas about whether it's a boy or girl? I've heard about the baking soda test but I'm nervous to do it and get an idea in my head. Not sure when is the ideal time to do that test anyway, and I'm sure it's all hullabaloo.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I did the baking soda test with dd and it said girl. Did it with this one early and it also said girl. 

My June mommies group is being all weird and annoying about genders. Sound like they're mad at anyone who has a gender preference. They need to get over it. Most people have one at some point. 

I want a girl but I'm pretty sure its a boy. 

And yup Monday at 3!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Is it ok if I pop in from time to time as well? I spent so much time on the board before that I am so happy for you all and want to be updated on how you all are doing!


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady - Of course you can join us whenever you'd like. :) 

mommyxofxone - What's the baking soda test and when do you normally do it? I like to see what it says for me. I used a specific Chinese gender chart for my kids and it was right for all of them. I can't find it now, though. The couple I've tried for this pregnancy say this baby is a boy, though.

Honestly, I do have a gender preference. Obviously, I will be completely over the moon with either gender, but I would slightly prefer a girl. Part of the reason is, as stupid as this sounds, I'm worried I won't be as close with another boy as I am with my son. I've had two daughters, so I know that I can do it with girls, but since I only have the 1 boy, I'm worried it'll be different. :shrug: I don't know, just saying it makes me sound crazy. :haha:

I don't think it's fair of other moms to get upset over others having gender preferences. It happens. It doesn't mean that you'll love your baby less or any of that nonsense.

ksquared - I hope the itchiness eases up. Did your doctor email you back about it? Hopefully it's nothing to worry about. 

AFM - I found out through a lot of trial and error this past week that sweets are a no-no for me. Every time I try eating them, I feel sick for hours after. Too bad for me that I'm craving sweets like crazy :dohh:

I've also been wondering for a while if there's a possibility that there's two babies in there. I think it's mostly just wishful thinking since there's no history of twins in my family and I don't have any of the "risk factors," but you never know. :)

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

you're def not crazy. most people have a preference. they just can't help it. it's part of being human. 

The baking soda test is take 2 tbs baking soda and add pee. if it fizzes boy and if nothing, girl. With dd it said girl, and this time i did it (i think too early) it said girl. it has to do with the ph in your urine or something.

the gender chart is... https://www.thebump.com/chinese-gender-chart



it told me boy the first time and boy this time so we'll see. my family is pretty convinced it's a boy. i just wanna know what it is.

tomorrow at 3!


----------



## ksquared726

Of course, Crazycatlady!! I didn't mean to exclude anyone. I'm going to post on our other thread that everyone is welcome. I'm sorry if I made you feel like you weren't. 

Mommyxofxone - Oh that's annoying that your June group is being weird about having a gender preference. My DH and I both want a girl. I think it's mostly because we both connect better with girls, plus his sister has 3 boys and on my side I have 4 nephews. We have just 2 nieces. So the girls are definitely outnumbered! We actually want to end up having one girl and one boy in the end, but hoping to get our girl first. Just 1 day for you now! So exciting!

Aidensxmomma - I haven't been in the mood for sweets either. I've only really had a couple of really small things, so not enough to turn my stomach. But that's such a bummer that you're craving them but can't eat them! Maybe you need fruit to get your sweet fix. I also panicked early on about the possibility of having twins. I thought I had ovulated on both sides, and I felt twinges in two distinct places early on. But my scan shows just one baby - phew! 

Afm - Sorry I've been absent for a couple of days. I started spotting on Friday evening and had a horribly stressful night thinking for sure I was losing the baby. It was paired with a couple of days of almost no symptoms. Ended up going to the ER to get a scan because it was my only option until Monday and I knew I would stress and not sleep. We waited 2 hours and during the scan the tech didn't say anything, and my DH couldn't tell on the screen because the tech was moving around too fast. But then at the very end he turns the screen and asks if we want to see. And there is was, the beautiful heartbeat! It was such shock and relief. I had already in my mind been going through the process of accepting another loss. After I cried so much and DH held me. We had to wait a while for a doctor, and he said everything looked on track and the heartbeat was 170. He said 99% of the time with spotting if they see a strong heartbeat, the pregnancy will go on as normal. Though he said I am at slightly higher risk because of my past loss. Thankfully I still have my doctor appointment on Tuesday so she can make sure everything still looks good and help me figure out why there was spotting. It stopped and I've maybe had a teensy bit more, or it could be leftover from Friday. It was very light brown but enough to stain my undies. Fx everything still looks good on Tuesday and there's no more spotting ever! My heart can't take it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh ksquared I'm so sorry about the scare!!!! I'd have been a total mess!!!! So glad everything looks good!!!!

Seems my group all just think everyone should just want a healthy baby. And that's what I want but I do have a preference. I can't help it. And I know I'm not alone! I feel like they're trying to act a bit better than others? In the beginning I remember hearing preferences and now suddenly nothing. Oh well. 

I can't believe it's so close. I wonder if I can sleep tonight lo


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - What a scary situation! I'm glad everything turned out okay! I would have broken down. I'm glad you've got a doctor appointment soon, too, so you can get extra reassurance. :hugs:

mommyxofxone - I'll have to try the baking soda test down the line. It'll be fun to see what it says. Thanks for the link. :) I'm looking for a really specific chart though - there was one chart that the conception age went down to 16, which is when I conceived/had my son. I've only found one chart like that and it's also been the only one that was right for all of my kids.

I can't wait to hear the update from your ultrasound tomorrow! I wouldn't be able to see sleep if I were you. I know I won't be able to on Thursday night - I'm going to be way too nervous/excited for Friday morning.

AFM - Not much new to report on today. My symptoms are all still there, which is good. I started taking another nausea pill in the morning. They weren't quite getting me through the full day anymore.

We've got a super busy week this week - my kids have after-school activities almost every day this week, I have a welcome day for the college I'm going to, and of course my ultrasound/doctor appointment on Friday. :happydance: Hopefully being so busy will help time fly by.


----------



## mommyxofxone

gender scan at 3 today! eeeek!


----------



## aidensxmomma

So exciting mommyxofxone! :happydance:

Can't wait for your update!


----------



## mommyxofxone

1 & 1/2 hrs! Eeeeek! But we leave in an hour!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, guys :hugs:. 

Mommyxofxone - I can't wait to hear whether you're team pink or blue!! I'll add the little colored stork icon next to your name once you know :).

Aidensxmomma - glad you're keeping busy this week and hopefully will come faster than you think! I'm glad those nausea pills are helping although it's a bummer you have to take it twice a day. Sounds like things are going well and you should have a beautiful scan on Friday!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Team :blue:!


----------



## ksquared726

Eek how exciting!! You were right! Congratulations - you are going to have a beautiful baby boy! :) :happydance:

Edited to add: Front page is updated!


----------



## mommyxofxone

12 girls and 2 boys sonfar in our June group. That's nuts!


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone - Congrats on your little :blue: bundle!


----------



## ksquared726

Baby says hello! Measuring a day ahead at 9 weeks exactly. Doctor said everything looks perfect. It was moving around and waving its tiny arm :cloud9:. So so happy!

The doctor looked carefully since I had the little bit of spotting and said she didn't see anything worrisome. Everything looks just as it should and she said we should be happy :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Yay mommyofone! Congrats on being team blue! 
Ksquared i am so happy that your bean is growing strong! What a lovely scan pic. Must be so nice to get to reguarly see babies progress.

So today i went for my 6+1 scan and measuring at just 3mm i saw my beautiful little blob with its heart beating away :D i know its early and im not out of the woods but im so completely over the moon! I now have to wait 6 weeks! until my 12 week scan, i might pay privately though as i can't imagine waiting that long. 
Still not really any symptoms apart from some diziness and mild cramping. Maybe that will change, who knows but right now im rolling with it :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats ksquared what a lovely scan!!!! looks like my little guy did waving his arms! awwwww!!!! can't believe it's that small can you? it's shocking!

hopefully hurrah! congrats to you too!!!! i believe positive thinking goes a long way in pregnancy!!! don't even think about those damn woods! congrats on your little bean!


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - I'm so glad your scan went well and baby is growing nice and strong! :happydance:

hopefully - So glad your scan went well, too! Glad you got to see your little bean and his/her heartbeat :D

AFM - 7 weeks today :thumbup: My symptoms are still mostly nausea (although it was better today), sore boobs, and exhaustion. I had a welcome day at the college today from 9a-1p and I was absolutely exhausted afterward. Once my kids got off the bus and I got them snacks/drinks, I went a took a nap :haha: My classes start next week and I'm thinking it's going to be rough going for a while. 

My ultrasound is on Friday - only 2 more sleeps! I'm so nervous and excited!


----------



## ksquared726

Yay, Hopefully!!! I've been thinking about you lots and hoping you were doing well. I'm so happy you had a beautiful scan and got to see the heartbeat! I know you were worried and I am just so freakin' excited for you!! Would love to see a pic of your scan if you want to share :). I would probably do a private scan at 9 weeks maybe if I were you. Waiting so long to check on things is so hard! Although I can't talk this time because I've been able to have regular scans, lol. Also regarding symptoms, I think between 6-7 weeks was when mine started to ramp up. And even then they go away, come back, change ... so it's just a waiting game. But we're here every step of the way!

Mommyxofxone - Thank you!! It actually looks big to me, lol. But that's because I'm comparing to my 7 week scan plus last pregnancy I had a scan a little closer to 8 weeks, so this is the biggest healthy baby I've seen so far. Can't wait to see how much bigger he/she will be at 11 weeks when I go in again!

Aidensxmomma - Congrats on 7 weeks! I'm sorry you're feeling so run down. I haven't had the fatigue hit me, although I don't have energy. But I don't get sleepy or anything like that. Yay just 2 more sleeps to go and then you'll get to see your little gummy bear! So exciting! Can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Afm - Nausea was pretty strong today, which is fine by me. I also told my boss today. It'll be nice that she knows and can let me take care of whatever I need to. Might tell my other 2 coworkers too. They knew about the last one. Also my boobs have gotten so much bigger! It's so weird because I have a very small chest lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ksquared- if your co-workers are girls they probably already noticed the boobs :haha: my friend did lol and i hadn't seen her in some time. even knew with dd i went up 2 cup sizes :dohh: so they probably know! definitely share your joy if you are comfortable with it! I remember first time i saw dd, i was at the 13 week scan. OMG she was a REAL baby! spine and all! i was so in shock, and i totally cried. it was amazing. i haven't cried at any appts, scans this time around, but there is something totally magical when you see your first baby in your belly. 

I still can't get over that feeling that i can't believe my baby is in my belly though. seems so surreal.


----------



## ksquared726

Mommyxofxone - Lol! They are girls. I told them today and they both were so excited and said they were wondering if I was. One said she was looking at me the other day and my skin was glowing, and also she's noticed I've been going to the bathroom a lot. Plus I've had 2 appointments recently. I told them I appreciated that they waited until I was ready to tell them! They haven't said anything about the boobs, lol. I think this last scan was so amazing because the baby was moving! No longer a blob where I can't figure out which side is the head lol. I so can't wait until I'm all big and feel him/her moving around!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

So excited for all of you! Congrats on the scan ksquared! And congrats on the little boy mommyofone!

The Chinese gender chart was the only gender prediction thing that was right for me.

I have exciting news about my little man - he rolled over a couple days ago! He's only 10.5 weeks! And he's already 15 lbs!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow cat lady he's a big guy! nothing wrong with tht! nice and strong! chinese gender said dd was supposed to be a boy. whoops. but it WAS right this time.


afm- nothing much to report! got my first real proper can feel it on the other side of the belly kick this am. he is also pushing against part of my instestines so it's hurting in one spot, and i have to literally push it back in cause it hurts lol! and he won't stop! scary being he's so little!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Ladies, sorry i am not really updating much but i am having such a tough time with the pregnancy and keeping my positivity levels high. Daily i find myself working myself up because i have little to no symptoms. I know the odds are in my favour but when my only symptom (slightly sore bbs) goes like it has now i just have a complete meltdown. I have a private scan booked for a little under 3 weeks but i am driving myself nuts which is really not very good for me. I sit and cry and think its all over and worry about a mmc. I am a mess. 
So sorry to bring the mood down i just sometimes feel i cant cope and feel awful for my husband as he is the only one who knows and can begin to try and comfort me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

aw hun i'm sorry i know how it feels. somedays now i have nothing at all. somedays he doesn't even kick so i really freak out. i actually used the doppler yesterday cause i was so nervous. but i didn't feel him all night last night so guess what- i'm freaking out. even though i know i listened yesterday and felt him a ton, i can't help it. scares me.


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - Omg I can't believe your little boy is getting so big already! That's so exciting. :)

Mommyxofxone - Congratulations on getting some strong kicks! I'm sorry that it's been stressful not feeling them all the time, and without other symptoms it makes you worry. If I have an anterior placenta like my doctor thinks, I fear I'm going to be a mess of worry when my first tri symptoms subside. Hang in there :hugs:. You should be able to find the heartbeat easily now with the Doppler, right?

HopefullyOpto - Oh I am so sorry that you're so worried. I absolutely hate that feeling. And even though you had a beautiful scan just a few days ago, it is only reassuring for maybe like a day. I totally understand. Have you noticed that your nips are darker than they were pre-pregnancy? I feel like that is the one thing I can count on to be the same. But I also don't want to worry you if you haven't noticed that! But just wanted to say that is the one consistent thing that tends to make me feel better. Hopefully you start feeling some more symptoms within the next week just for reassurances. I keep thinking about you and sending you good vibes. If you're really nervous and can't stand it, I would just pay for a private scan. Like when I went to the emergency room because of the spotting. Big big hugs and I'll be thinking of you and your little bean. :hugs:

Afm - I've been having pretty consistent nausea all week, which is good. It's weird because it's not like my stomach is upset, it's more like I'm fighting the urge to gag and dry heave. It is very mild and only usually if I'm hungry or have just eaten. It may have lessened a bit yesterday. Also, this is so tmi but the last couple of days and especially yesterday my sex drive has dramatically increased. I get all hot and bothered so easily it's distracting! I hear that happens toward the 2nd tri so I guess it's started a little early. But it helps me think that things are still progressing. This was the week where all of my symptoms stopped with my loss and I didn't know about the mmc until week 11, so it's reassuring to feel these things. 

Aidensmomma - How are things with you? How was your scan??


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yes I can find it on the Doppler but its hard cause he moves so darn much! It takes me forever!!! And I have an anterior placenta as well (did with dd too) and I can only feel him in certain spots. 

Oh man I hope the nausea leaves. I got that in first tri. I never get the sex drive though lol

Yes aidens how did it go?!


----------



## crazycatlady5

How far along are each of you now?

Hopefullyopto I had worries off and on the whole time too, especially during the first trimester. I found a chart that tells you the risk of mmc and it was comforting to see the risk decrease as time went on. 

Ksquared I had the sex drive thing too, it started in the second trimester and never went away throughout the third. Which was awful because my husband was away during the 2nd trimester and I just saw him for a bit, then in the third I was a giant! And even though I wanted to have sex it was hard to get a position I was comfortable in!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies :wave:

Sorry it took me so long to update - I've been super busy and just haven't had much time to update. 

My ultrasound went well. We got to see our little baby (although it just looks like a smudge right now :haha: ) He/she was measuring right on for dates and we got to see the heartbeat :happydance: We didn't get to hear the heartbeat and it was a pretty quick ultrasound, but I'm happy nonetheless. I have my 12-week ultrasound scheduled for February 18th.

crazycatlady - Your little man is getting so big! Must be super exciting :)

As for the gender predictors, I've used a bunch of different ones so far online and most of them say boy, although there's a few that have said girl. One of them is going to be right at least. :haha:

HopefullyOpto - :hugs: I'm sorry that you're struggling to stay positive. Sending lots and lots of :hugs: your way.

ksquared - I'm glad you're getting reassuring symptoms. :) I'm jealous of your sex drive :haha: - since I found out I was pregnant, I have had no sex drive whatsoever. I feel so bad for my OH...we've DTD once this month. Luckily, he's taking it in stride, but I feel so bad. I hope things get better in second tri.

mommyxofxone - I'm glad you're getting some proper kicks now. I can't wait until this baby gets big enough that I start feeling him/her move. 

**Oh, and could you also change my due date from September 7, to September 4? My doctor is using the due date based on my lmp, which is close to my due date on my ovulation day, so I'll just go with my doctor's due date so I don't get confused.


----------



## aidensxmomma

crazycatlady5 said:


> How far along are each of you now?
> 
> Hopefullyopto I had worries off and on the whole time too, especially during the first trimester. I found a chart that tells you the risk of mmc and it was comforting to see the risk decrease as time went on.
> 
> Ksquared I had the sex drive thing too, it started in the second trimester and never went away throughout the third. Which was awful because my husband was away during the 2nd trimester and I just saw him for a bit, then in the third I was a giant! And even though I wanted to have sex it was hard to get a position I was comfortable in!

8 weeks today :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy 8 weeks hun! :) so glad your scan went well.


----------



## TexMel

Hello, ladies! Mind if I join you? I just saw the link in the old thread and thought I'd catch up with you!

I am so thrilled for all of you and cannot believe you all got your BFPs so close together! What a lucky thread!

My (not-so-) little guy is now 10 weeks and a couple days old. We had his 2 month checkup last week, and at 9 weeks he weighed 14lb 4 oz. He's growing like a weed and changing every day. He smiles and gets so excited he squeals sometimes. On a not so happy note, I go back to work starting next Saturday, Feb 6, so that will be a whole new part of motherhood. I will be pumping at work, but I have not yet wrapped my mind around being gone from my baby. My husband will have him on the weekends I work and my parents are going to watch him on the weekdays I work.

I'll check back in with you ladies to see how you progress, but I really am just so happy for you!! Best of luck in the coming weeks!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi tex!!!!! so glad you're doing well, but i'm so sorry you have to go back to work, seems too soon!!!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi TexMel! :wave:

I'm so glad you and your little man are doing so well! I love when babies are in the smiling and squealing stage. :)

I'm sorry you have to go back to work soon. :hugs: I'm going to have to start going back to college when this baby is around 4 months old, which isn't going to be fun either. Hopefully you all adjust to you going back to work well. :flower:

AFM - Not much new to report. I started my first semester of college this week. Mondays and Wednesdays have been pretty easy because right now I only have 1 class that's 90 minutes. But Tuesday was brutal. :haha: I have two classes and I'm at the college from 930a to 320p. It's only 7 hours and it's not a very physical activity, but I was so tired afterward. I hope I get a little more energy after I hit the second tri, otherwise going to college is really going to suck.

And my newest craving lately has been nachos. And not just any nachos - Taco Bell nachos :dohh: There's not a whole lot that I want to eat still, but at least I have a little variety.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Wow texmel! I thought my lo was big! He was 15 lbs at 10.5 weeks. Yours is on track to be maybe even bigger! Glad he is doing well.

I can't believe you have to go back to work already. So sorry to hear. I couldn't even imagine. I don't go back until November!



TexMel said:


> Hello, ladies! Mind if I join you? I just saw the link in the old thread and thought I'd catch up with you!
> 
> I am so thrilled for all of you and cannot believe you all got your BFPs so close together! What a lucky thread!
> 
> My (not-so-) little guy is now 10 weeks and a couple days old. We had his 2 month checkup last week, and at 9 weeks he weighed 14lb 4 oz. He's growing like a weed and changing every day. He smiles and gets so excited he squeals sometimes. On a not so happy note, I go back to work starting next Saturday, Feb 6, so that will be a whole new part of motherhood. I will be pumping at work, but I have not yet wrapped my mind around being gone from my baby. My husband will have him on the weekends I work and my parents are going to watch him on the weekdays I work.
> 
> I'll check back in with you ladies to see how you progress, but I really am just so happy for you!! Best of luck in the coming weeks!!


----------



## ksquared726

Mommyxofxone- Ugh, sorry about the trouble with the Doppler and anterior placenta! Glad to hear that you can eventually find him though. I wasn't sure if you could with anterior placenta. And if he's moving then that's good! Lol. 

Crazycatlady - I'm 10 weeks today! Yay! The sex drive thing was short-lived, lol. Only lasted about a day and a half and then I went back to not being interested at all. But then last night I had a sexy dream again. I'm sure it'll come back. Aww such a bummer you had it bad while your hubby was away! 

Aidensxmomma - Congrats on 8 weeks and a great scan! I changed your due date on the front page the day you posted it, just hadn't gotten around to replying to everyone yet. Until the sex drive thing kicked in over the weekend I was the same - I think we DTD maybe twice in the last month. It also kinda stings after - not sure if it's the progesterone or my body is fighting off his stuff, ya know. Hoping it's not like that the whole pregnancy. Maybe you'll get the sudden urge one day soon like I did. I'm sure your DH understands. Congrats on starting college! That's so exciting. Good for you! I bet it must be tough to get through a long day of classes with baby brain and dealing with first tri symptoms. That's funny about Taco Bell. I wish I had fun cravings, but nothing really strong yet. Just very mildly in the mood for some types of foods and less so for others, but not enough to feel like it's all pregnancy related. I'd love to be like "I need nachos right now" and hubs would go get it. Maybe in the 2nd tri. 

TexMel!! I'm so happy to see you here! Of course you can hang out with us. Aww how adorable that your little guy smiles and squeals! Eek! I'm so sorry you have to go back to work already. I'll probably have about the same amount of time off myself. I haven't looked into it yet at my work, but typical is 3 months. Hope it goes ok. I'm sure the first day will be difficult. 

HopefullyOpto - How are you doing? Any symptoms cropping up for you? Hoping you're doing ok with no spotting. I hate that you've had such a stressful time. Thinking of you!

Afm - I've reached 10 weeks and my nips are still dark and my mild nausea seems to be easing but I still have symptoms, so I'm thinking I've made it farther than last time and baby is still doing ok. Woohoo! I do have a better feeling this time around, mostly because the odds are in our favor. One week until my next scan and we'll know for sure if I made it past last time. Belly is starting to grow and I think after next week's appointment, I might just start wearing maternity clothes. I feel kinda sloppy wearing my same stretchy skinny pants and loose blouses every day to work. But right now my belly just looks like I ate too much, haha.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I had an anterior placenta too, it didn't end up being a big deal, just took longer until I felt kicks. 

Ksquared - sounds like it is going so well for you! I think I started wearing maternity pants at that exact same time, wasn't sure if it was bloat or baby but either way normal pants were no longer confortable!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ksquared- don't panic if around 12-13 weeks things disappear. I know for me each pregnancy i freaked cause the symptoms disappeared! however when i was in second tri i started with new things lol but it was a likt a break from all the first tri things. It may not happen, just saying, for some ladies, i've been reading no symptoms at 12-13 is normal.

crazycatlady- yeah i had the anterior with both pregnancies. no issues, just didn't feel kicks with dd til 21 weeks. this time 15+2! but i think it's higher too because i can feel him dancing under it, and its more to the left cause i can feel him quite fine on the right! 


afm- my hips and lower back just started hurting yesterday. yikes. wasn't expecting pelvic pain til much later. i'm trying to get a grasp on time cause it all seems to go so fast. I mean somehow this is the last week of jan? What?!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, crazycatlady and Mommyxofxone :). Yesterday I felt like my belly was sticking out a lot, but less so today. Maybe it's the clothes I'm wearing too. But I did have strong nausea yesterday and got really delirious last night because I got super tired, lol. Today I barely feel any symptoms so of course now I'm worrying! I take my last progesterone suppository tomorrow morning so we'll see how it goes after that. My next appointment on Thursday better come quick!

Ouch about the hip and back pain, mommy! Hope it's not a constant issue for you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

me too ksquared. halfway mark today


----------



## ksquared726

Congrats on 20 weeks!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ksquared

you're almost out of first tri :) that's awesome


----------



## ksquared726

Yep I'm slowly getting closer :). Yesterday I did my last progesterone suppository, so I'm a little nervous now to see how it goes and if the placenta is doing its job. My doctor said she stops all of her patients' progesterone at 10 weeks. So fingers crossed! Belly has been getting bigger and then gets smaller again, depending on the day so it seems like it's still mostly bloat but I might lose a little bloat without the suppositories. Still watching my nips to make sure they are still darker and they are. And I've really noticed a heightened sense of smell this week. But otherwise symptoms are lessening, but not gone. Just 4 days until my next appointment. Nervous but I don't have that bad feeling like I did last time. Just waiting and hoping!


----------



## TexMel

Oh good! Your appointment is tomorrow, right?? It's almost here!!


----------



## ksquared726

Yep. If all looks good (as it should) then I'll start telling more people because I have a big work thing next week with lots of dinners and drinks, and people in from out of town. So would be a perfect time to announce! Very nervous - it's the moment of truth!


----------



## mommyxofxone

That'll be great you can tell everyone!!!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared - good luck at your apt! I'm sure it'll be all good! My symptoms did go down a bit around end of first trimester, got a bit more energy back.

Congrats on half way point mommyofone!

My lo is 16 lbs now! Can't believe it! He's 12.5 weeks.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Also, has anyone heard from babeawait? She's pregnant too still right?


----------



## mommyxofxone

i don't know? i haven't heard anything!


----------



## ksquared726

I haven't either and I searched her profile and she hasn't posted in months! Not even on her journal. Hope all is well with her. :shrug:


----------



## ksquared726

Baby is still doing great! Which means we made it past last time officially. I was so so nervous this morning and had stress dreams. So a huge sigh of relief. The appointment was quick and we didn't get a good still image, but here's a snapshot from the video DH took. You could see its little nose!! So in love. &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm guessing boy :haha: i know it's early but i'm guessing anyway!


----------



## ksquared726

How's everyone doing? Been a bit quiet around here. *tumbleweed blows through* :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

here. sorry, kind of not with it. my gram died sunday. not much to talk about.

Had appt yesterday. hb 154 and everything looks good.


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - I'm so glad that your scan went well and baby is doing great! :)

mommyxofxone - I'm so sorry to hear about your gram. Sending lots of hugs and thoughts to you and your family during this difficult time. :hugs:

AFM - I am feeling awful. :( I'm so exhausted and moody, which is making my poor family suffer a little and I feel terrible about it. I thought my morning sickness was getting a little better too and I was starting to eat a lot more. Unfortunately, the last few days have been worse than before. I haven't been able to eat much of anything. This makes me even more crabby because I love food :haha: I've also been having a lot of anxiety about the baby being okay. It's been a rough few days. But I'm trying to hang in there and think positive.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Not much happening here either. Little one has his first cold, so that's been stressful. My husband has to go away again this summer like last summer :( so I'm already worried about that. This is the last course he'll have to go away for though, thankfully.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Sorry to hear that your little man has his first cold, crazycat. Hopefully he feels better soon. :flower: How long will your DH have to be gone for?


----------



## ksquared726

Mommyxofxone - I'm so so sorry about your gram. It's so tough losing a loved one, whether you saw the person a lot or not. Sadly I don't have any grandparents left :(. But I'm very glad to hear that your little baby boy is doing well!

Aidensxmomma - It seems like a lot of ladies in the 10th week go up and down with the sickness. I'm sorry you're not feeling well though. Hopefully you start getting more good days than bad. When is your next appointment, by the way?

Crazycatlady - Sorry to hear about your LO's cold and your DH's trip again this summer. Such a bummer!

Afm - Belly is starting to get noticeable. Took my 12-week pic this morning and it was like whoa, big difference from last week! It's not all round and cute yet though so it still could be like I've got a big pooch haha. I started telling more work people, but it feels really awkward with some work people because I can tell they're just trying to be polite but don't really care, lol. Which is totally fine, but I told some specific work people who were in from out of town because I thought it would be more awkward to have to bring up maternity leave on the phone at some point. It's not like they'll see my growing belly and figure it out. So yeah, felt super awkward. And then I was at a dinner last night with everyone and I was the only sober person and it was so awkward too because I wasn't understanding their jokes, and I didn't have much to contribute to their conversations. Haha. Will be nice when just everyone knows just by looking at me.

I've been using my Doppler a few times lately and it's so nice to be able to hear the heartbeat anytime I start feeling nervous. Last time was yesterday morning. I feel lucky that I've been able to find it pretty quickly each time. On Monday is my NT scan, so hopefully I'll have some really clear close-up pics of baby :). Still doesn't quite feel like there's really a living, growing little person in my belly so I'm looking forward to feeling movement :).


----------



## aidensxmomma

Today was a much better day in terms of morning sickness. So far I've eaten 2 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, 2 bowls of noodles, a bagel with cream cheese, some chips, and a big bowl of stir fry. Plus, I tried eating an m&m cookie ice cream sandwich today. I didn't get sick from the first one, so I ended up eating 2 more :dohh: :rofl: In my defense, I haven't been able to eat cookies/ice cream or any other sweets since December, so I had to make up for lost time.

My brother and SIL also brought me an infant car seat and the convertible car seat I borrowed them. I'm starting to do tiny bits of shopping for the baby. I bought the most adorable set of onesies - they have squirrels on them :cloud9: My kids are starting to get suspicious because of the car seats, though.

My next appointment is on February 18. I have an ultrasound and then a doctor appointment. I'm excited and nervous!

ksquared - I'm glad that the doppler helps reassure you. I'm thinking about getting one, but I keep going back and forth about it.

Can't wait to see your ultrasound pics on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ksquared thats so great about the doppler! and i know what you mean about the telling the co-workers. i always felt awkward with that. and some got mad cause i couldn't do certain jobs anymore so oh man they ACTUALLY had to work! i used the doppler yesterday as well, my sil gave me hers to borrow for the pregnancy thank goodness. really has been great.


aidens- so glad the morning sickness is letting up some!


afm- i woke up this am, and dd had puked all over her bed. So, spending the day doing a bit more laundry than originally anticipated.


----------



## ksquared726

Aidensxmomma - I'm so glad you had a good food day and were able to eat sweets! Today I had a nauseous/gaggy day but I've never had it too bad. How fun about the new baby clothes and the car seat. I haven't yet gotten anything, although we have to make a decision soon about borrowing a crib from either my sister in law or a relative. When are you planning to tell your kids?

Mommyxofxone - Yeah it just feels weird, trying to find a good time to say it. I wore my maternity dress pants for the first time today and didn't try to hide my bump which has popped out the last couple of days, and I noticed a couple of glances. Hoping I can just let my belly do the telling from now on :). Glad you got to borrow the Doppler - it is great! But ugh, sorry about the pukey mess this morning. Just thinking about it makes me gag, lol. But I am extra gaggy today lol. 

Afm - Told a couple more coworkers last night at a dinner outing, and it actually went really well. There was a perfect moment to say it and even though it was 3 guys, they genuinely seemed happy for me. But yeah, I'm not going to try to hide my bump anymore so I'm sure people will start noticing soon. NT scan on Monday - fingers crossed all goes well!

Here's my bump (sorry about the dirty mirror). :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lovely little bump!!! awwww !!! i remember with dd mine looked like that. not at all this time LOL i just swelled like a tick!

dd seems back to normal!!! and if i had been in first tri when this happened i don't think i'd have been able to clean the room. would've thrown up!


----------



## aidensxmomma

ksquared - Your bump is adorable :) I'm glad that it went well with telling your co-workers. Good luck for your scan on Monday! Make sure you come update us with pictures :)

We plan on telling my kids shortly after my ultrasound. They're already very suspicious because of the car seats and now they noticed the baby swing we picked up, so they are asking a lot of questions that I just keep ignoring. :haha: By this upcoming weekend, they'll probably know and then we'll start telling all the other people we haven't told yet.

mommyxofxone - I'm glad your daughter wasn't sick long. I don't think I'd be able to handle it if my kids were sick right now, either. I wouldn't have a choice since OH can't handle "gross" things. I don't know how he's going to handle dirty diapers and spit up when the baby gets here. :haha:

AFM - I've been feeling pretty good the last few days, which has me a little worried. It's going to be hard to wait until my ultrasound Thursday. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything is okay.

It's been a crazy weekend so far. I brought my kids to their dad's house for their weekend with him. Well, the next morning I wake up to a text from my ex saying that he was robbed and I needed to come get the kids because his food was stolen in addition to all of his electronics and my son's pokemon cards. Aiden was really upset about his cards being taken, but other than that, the kids seem to be okay. They don't seem to be having any extra anxiety over our apartment getting broken into or anything, so that's good. Also, no one was hurt or anything, which is also really good. It was very upsetting, but as long as the kids are okay, I'll be fine too.

I'm 11 weeks today :happydance: Hope you ladies are doing well :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Aidens i always liked when dh almost vomited with a bad poo diaper. LOL

It almost made me mad! suck it up! if we have to deal with gross 24/7 you can do one damn diaper! But yeah if it had been first tri i'd have not done very well at all. i'm not totally me again but i'm better than i was then that's for sure!

awesome about your ultrasound i can't wait!

that's TERRIBLE about your ex's house!!!! :( glad the kids are doing well with that, i've heard it can be so traumatizing!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, Mommy! Bump is still inconsistent lol. Sometimes obvious like the pic, and sometimes the bloat goes down and I just have a slight curve. I'm glad your dd is feeling better!

Aidens - Happy 11 weeks! Looking forward to your scan on Thursday! Yikes that is so scary about your ex's house! So it happened while they were sleeping? Sheesh that's bold. Glad everyone is ok and the kids aren't too shaken by it. That's so cute that your kids suspect. I bet they'll be happy for you :).

Afm - Had our NT scan today! Still waiting for them to call with results, but baby looked perfect to me. DH is so nervous so FX for good news. Still measuring 1 day ahead so I guess our due date is August 23! She couldn't tell if it's a boy or girl yet - said it was too early. But it was pretty amazing to have her look in detail at so many angles of the baby. He/she kept waving its arm and moving it to its face. Aww :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crazycatlady5

Ksquared - your baby bump is so cute! Also I love your last scan pic, I didn't get one at that stage, I went straight from that first one where they barely look like a baby to the one where we found out the gender and baby is so much bigger. 

Aidens- scary about your ex's place! And glad your morning sickness is letting up, mine got so much better around 11 weeks too.

Mommyofone - my Dh will be gone for 3 months :( it's brutal. He's going to miss so much of lo's first year. He's dreading it too and worried lo will forget him, so it's hard for me to be sad in front of him about it when I know how bad he's feeling. He leaves in May so we still have some time before then, but I know it'll fly by.

Anyway, as my little man's cold is clearing up he has started teething! Already! I can even see the little white tip starting to pop up. And he's so young he can't hold and move teething toys with great accuracy yet. So he's chewing his fist all the time, which led to him getting an infected ingrown nail on his thumb! So never a dull moment here! But, I've successfully transitioned him into his bassinet. I was Cosleeping and absolutely loving it! Which I said I would never ever do before he was born, but things change apparently! Loved every minute of Cosleeping! But I did want him to learn to sleep in his own, and we want to go away for the weekend for our anniversary in April so I need him sleeping on his own before then. The transition went quite well. He seems to fall asleep easily in either place. Hopefully crib transition goes well once I'm ready for that!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ksquared- i'm so glad your scan went well. and looking at the nub i'm guessing girl!

crazycat how old is baby now? Aw hun i'm sorry dh will be leaving but it'll be alright. i doubt he'll forget dh- and luckily he's so young yet it won't be as bad as if he was older i think. Dh used to go on trips for work when dd was young. ANd she never even noticed. But, now? at 4? she gets upset when he goes to work. it's a huge difference. 

as for co-sleeping we did the same. i never dreamed of doing it. And then i did. she wouldn't sleep unless i was holding her. Been reading up on something called 4th trimester where they just want to be with you. even though they're here and not in the uterus anymore, they still are developing a ton and want mommy close. We co-slept til she was a month, and while swaddling her one night in her crib to take to bed with me she passed out. like nothing. never slept with me again. :(


afm nothing new. raining like crazy here. Snow yesterday and all washed away this am. sucks. Inside day today.


----------



## crazycatlady5

mommyxofxone said:


> ksquared- i'm so glad your scan went well. and looking at the nub i'm guessing girl!
> 
> crazycat how old is baby now? Aw hun i'm sorry dh will be leaving but it'll be alright. i doubt he'll forget dh- and luckily he's so young yet it won't be as bad as if he was older i think. Dh used to go on trips for work when dd was young. ANd she never even noticed. But, now? at 4? she gets upset when he goes to work. it's a huge difference.
> 
> as for co-sleeping we did the same. i never dreamed of doing it. And then i did. she wouldn't sleep unless i was holding her. Been reading up on something called 4th trimester where they just want to be with you. even though they're here and not in the uterus anymore, they still are developing a ton and want mommy close. We co-slept til she was a month, and while swaddling her one night in her crib to take to bed with me she passed out. like nothing. never slept with me again. :(
> 
> 
> afm nothing new. raining like crazy here. Snow yesterday and all washed away this am. sucks. Inside day today.

Exactly! I read about 4th trimester too, makes so much sense. Lo is 3 months now. Time is flying by!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Where does everyone live again? 

I'm in BC, Canada.


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, Crazycatlady and Mommyxofxone! I also got the call today that with the NT scan and blood test, the results were normal/negative for birth defects!! So incredibly happy!

Crazycatlady - I can't believe your little boy is already teething! Wow. So glad the sleeping is going well with him. I hear that can be such a challenge to get them to sleep on their own. Definitely sounds like an adventure at your house, haha. I live in Southern California, by the way :).

Mommyxofxone - Sorry about the cold and wet weather. I like rain but I have to have a good sunny break or I go stir crazy. Although I'm super spoiled with warm weather pretty much year-round. It's felt like summer here the last week or so actually. Kinda weird but I'm not complaining!


----------



## mommyxofxone

crazy cat i'm in Pennsylvania. :D

ksquared so glad everything came back well!! we still have like a month before we have spring show up, but for actual warmer weather? probably not until april. everything is soggy so we can't go out and play. which sucks. plus it's chilly. lol. i hate the cold and rain and all that crap.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hey ladies :)

Just wanted to give a quick update before my nap. I had my ultrasound today and everything looks great! :happydance: Baby was moving around so much! The doctor who did the ultrasound didn't say much, but I take that to mean "no news is good news." I got a blood test done as well and they said they will call with the results when they come in. I also got to hear baby's heartbeat today :cloud9: I didn't get to hear it at my first ultrasound so I made sure to get to listen today. It was amazing. :cloud9: We got a couple pictures and got a dvd with the ultrasound. We're going to visit family this weekend, so we'll probably bring the pictures and dvd with us to show off. 

I think we're also going to tell my kids about the baby tonight, too. I'm super nervous about telling them and how they're going to take it. But I really hope they'll be excited.

crazycat - I'm glad your son is feeling better from his cold. Teething is no fun. My youngest started teething around 3 months as well. But she was born with her two bottom middle teeth, so we expected her to teeth early. I'm glad that your son seems to be doing well with sleeping, too. :thumbup:

ksquared - I'm so glad everything came back normal. :happydance: How long did it take to get the results? They never told me and I forgot to ask. :dohh: 

mommyxofxone - Sorry that the weather hasn't been very nice. I can totally sympathize.

And as for where I live, I'm in Wisconsin. :) I love it (usually) but it can get bitterly cold. It's supposed to warm up this weekend (to 40 degrees) and I'm looking forward to it. It's a little sad that 40 degrees is warm enough to make me happy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound01.jpg
File size: 72 KB
Views: 3









ultrasound02.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyxofxone

aidens congrats on the good ultrasound so good to hear!!!! and i can't wait to hear how your kids take the news!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, mommy :).

Congratulations on the beautiful scan! You have an adorable little gummy bear there :). My blood tests was in conjunction with the NT scan. So I got the blood test results the next day through my online profile, but no interpretation of them because they didn't mean much without the scan part of it. Once I had the scan they called the next afternoon. I hope your kids took the news well and that you had (or will have) a great visit with family this weekend. I'll bet they're so excited to see the video! I always have DH record the ultrasound screen if they'll let us. At my normal doctor they encourage it, but when I go to the actual hospital they don't let us. 

Afm - Nothing really new here. I'm trying to figure out a good announcement picture to post on Facebook, but I don't have any baby things like shoes or clothes yet. Just the ultrasound picture. I am going shopping tomorrow with my mom for maternity clothes so maybe I'll pick up something for the photo. 

HopefullyOpto - Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope things are going OK. Would love to know how things are going with you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so exciting for your announcement! we took our boots, cause we all have cowboy boots, and lined them up. Daddys, mommys, dds, and then baby booties (a pair of dd's old white booties) and wrote under coming 2016 :) 

so exciting! i loved thinking of ideas :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## ksquared726

Hi! I'm doing well. 16 weeks today, woohoo! Not a whole lot going on but I had a good appointment last week. Didn't get to find out if it's a boy or girl yet though. Next appointment is at 19 weeks on March 30. Just waiting to feel movement and to officially pop, although my belly is slowly getting bigger. Still look like I have a big gut instead of a baby lol. People who know can see it but people who don't haven't said anything yet, so I guess it's not obvious. 

How are you and your little boy, crazycatlady?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Doing well here. Have spd and low BP and just got paperwork for stupid gtt test. Ick.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi Mommy! Glad you're doing well, despite the spd and low bp. Wow, you're 25 weeks now! How exciting :).

I actually think I popped today! My belly is much bigger and rounder all of a sudden, and firm with the skin tight and tingly because it's all stretched. Felt uncomfortably big all day, and then I'm like how am I supposed to stretch bigger than this?! :haha:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aww that's exciting, ksquared! Can't wait till you find out the sex!

Oh gosh I do not miss the glucose test! It's the worst! You'll be happy once it's over!

Little boy is doing well, had his 4 month shots today. We are in 4 month sleep regression hell though... Last night I was up every hour :( so tired! Hoping he has a good sleep after his shots though... People keep telling me their lo's slept through the night after their shots. I don't know where my full nights sleep is, I don't think I've had one since the second trimester of pregnancy to be honest.... Haha. But aside from that, he is doing great, growing fast and is pivoting already and laughing and smiling lots!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ksquared it ALWAYS finds ways to stretch lol!!!!! double digits today!

crazy cat i actually don't mind the gtt. NOw that i know about fasting first. i failed my first with dd cause my mw okayed my entire breakfast and later the lab waas like NO you shouldn't have eaten! i was so mad. this time? i'm doing it first thing in the am and i'll get breakfast after. That's next saturday. 

and the shot thing depends on the kid. The shots never bothered dd, but, i know plenty that it DID bother. I'm sorry for the rough nights, and i hope that gets easier soon :(



bump from wed: 25+4!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=933472&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1457527208


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - Wow, 4 months already! Time really flies and yet also feels like it takes forever sometimes :haha:. Glad he's doing well, although the sleep issues doesn't sound very fun. I hope things get easier. 

Mommyxofxone - What a beautiful baby belly!! An adorable little ball - so cute. 

Afm - I guess I haven't popped after all, lol. It was like 2 days of feeling like I looked pregnant and then it went down again, haha. Oh well. Exciting thing is that I felt a tiny little kick last night! I noticed one side my lower abdomen was sticking out farther than the other side and it felt firmer, so I pressed my hand on it and on the inside of my belly I felt a teeny tiny tap! First feeling of movement that I know of :cloud9:.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Awwwwwwwww! Those frst movements are so amazing!!!!!!! By the end it hurts lol! And so early with your first! That's awesome! I had to wait til 21 weeks to feel dd


----------



## ksquared726

:pink:Hi ladies!! Wow, it's been such a long time since we've posted lol! We had our big 20-week anatomy scan yesterday and...

IT'S A GIRL!! :pink::cloud9:

DH and I are so excited. We were hoping for a baby girl, although a baby boy would have been absolutely amazing too. On his side, this will be the first girl so his sister (who has 3 boys) is so excited. And it'll be DH's mom's first granddaughter. We actually got a quick scan at my doctor's appointment last week because my doctor said let's do one instead of just the Doppler, and we were able to see then that it was most likely a girl. But we were waiting for the big anatomy scan to confirm. Yay!!!

The anatomy scan was amazing to be able to see the baby from all angles, and watch her move around. She pulled her feet up by her head, and sucked her thumb, and then she got tired of us looking at her so she'd put her hands up in front of her face and turn away lol. And oh my gosh the little feet! 

I also had my first belly rub from someone I don't really know. It was a coworker that I don't even know her name and have never talked to, but at least she wasn't a complete stranger. Everyone at work is so excited which is so sweet. 

I've been feeling the baby move a bit more now, though especially on "picture day" lol. After the ultrasounds last week and yesterday she was really active - must have been annoyed with me lol. Other days I have a hard time telling if movements are her or just gas/belly rumbles lol.

I'm also finding it more difficult to sleep because I won't be able to breathe well. It only seems to be when I'm trying to fall asleep, and then I'll wake up on my back and be ok. But sometimes I have to lay on my left side ALL NIGHT and I get so achey and can't sleep well. It's off and on, so at least some nights I sleep pretty soundly still. 

How is everyone else? Mommyxofxone - you're in the third tri now right? How are you feeling? Aidensxmomma - how are things with you? And crazycatlady - how's the little one? And HopefullyOpto?

:flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Awwwwwwww congrats on the baby girl Hun!!!!! Girls are so lovely ! 

Yes I'm in third tri- 30wks tomorrow!!!! I can't believe it. Started every 2 week appts and everything!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hello ladies! :wave:

Ksquared - Congrats on your little girl! :pink: Its so much fun to get to watch babies during ultrasounds. Do you have any names you're thinking of now that you know the gender?

Mommyxofxone - Yay for third tri! :happy dance: You're getting so close to the end and meeting your little one. :)

AFM - OH and I had our anatomy scan yesterday. We found out we're having a little BOY! It was quite a shock to me because I was convinced LO was a girl. OH is so, so excited to be having a son. This will be his dad's first biological grandson and the first to carry on the family name. So finding out that baby is a boy is really exciting. It took me a couple hours to get over my initial shock, but I'm thrilled to be expecting my second son. We have tentatively decided to name our little boy Everett Michael. :)

He was a difficult baby at our ultrasound (as he has been for every ultrasound so far :haha: ) The doctor and tech had to redo quite a few measurements and he wouldn't show the right parts for anything they needed to measure. He also is cuddled against the placenta and is laying in a way that made it hard to get good pictures. But he did eventually cooperate and eveything looks perfect. :happydance:

We've started baby shopping now. So far we've bought a car seat, stroller, play yard, co-sleeper, and crib along with some other odds and ends. Its all starting to feel much more real and I'm getting really excited. 

Also, about two weeks ago I started feeling definite movements. They're starting to get stronger and more frequent now. :cloud9:

I hope you all are doing well. :flower: Sorry I've been so terrible with updating.


----------



## mommyxofxone

awwwwwww congrats!!!!!!!!! yay another person on :blue: team with me!!!! It was such a shock for me too! ours will also be the first to carry on the last name! i have a boy nephew but he has the wrong last name! so it's a pretty big deal for dh's family.

and must be a boy thing cause mine gave me nothing but trouble for the us too! tried to tell me to come back in two weeks. was like nope! lol


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm so excited for you guys! So amazing when you find out if it's a boy or girl! Have you guys started shopping for your little ones yet? How are you all feeling?

My little man is growing fast! 5 months old, he's wearing size 9/12 months already. He's spending all his time trying to crawl! He's sleeping better now, moving him to his crib in his own room cured the 4 month sleep regression thankfully!

Anyone heard from hopefully opto lately? Hope she is doing well...

I've been feeling nauseous and my back hurts and I'm exhausted. These symptoms probably sound familiar to you guys....

I'm assuming I'm not pregnant&#128556; But I guess it's possible. I'm a little nervous though since the symptoms are how I felt when pregnant! I had what I assumed was my first post partum period last weekend...


----------



## mommyxofxone

crazycatlady5 said:


> I'm so excited for you guys! So amazing when you find out if it's a boy or girl! Have you guys started shopping for your little ones yet? How are you all feeling?
> 
> My little man is growing fast! 5 months old, he's wearing size 9/12 months already. He's spending all his time trying to crawl! He's sleeping better now, moving him to his crib in his own room cured the 4 month sleep regression thankfully!
> 
> Anyone heard from hopefully opto lately? Hope she is doing well...
> 
> I've been feeling nauseous and my back hurts and I'm exhausted. These symptoms probably sound familiar to you guys....
> 
> I'm assuming I'm not pregnant&#128556; But I guess it's possible. I'm a little nervous though since the symptoms are how I felt when pregnant! I had what I assumed was my first post partum period last weekend...

hi hun wow 5 months!!! that's amazing!!!!! and wow the size he's wearing! jeeeez! and i know i felt crummy when i first started periods again, i'm assuming its a side affect of hormones kicking in? I'm hoping for you anyway unless you want to be pregnant then i want you to be pregnant lol.


i'm doing well, feeling eh. you know how it gets in the end. 30+5 and omg i feel much further due to my hips. 

I am going nuts, as i want the room for him all pianted so i can play and put it together but dh is being a pain in the ass about it. He doesn't feel like painting so he's not moving. so that's annoying. i want that room together!

on one hand it's like omg i still have 9 1/2 weeks, then i think omg it's half way through april! i have like 2 months! :dohh: we need that room! 

i think i have almost everything for baby but i'm sure i'm forgetting SOMETHING.


----------



## ksquared726

Mommyxofxone - Thank you!! Wow you're getting close now! That's amazing that your little boy will be the first in the family to carry on the family name. I'm so happy that everyone is so excited! Ugh, haha, I'm sorry your DH is dragging his feet about painting. Sounds like mine! I don't think we'll need to paint, but a part of me would like a nice fresh paint color for the redone room. But DH hates to paint, and I think it's kinda fun but probably shouldn't do it. We'll see. First on our list is to start our baby registry! I feel like we're running short on time to pick out so much stuff!

Aidensxmomma - Congratulations on being team blue!! Love the name! And that your OH is so excited to have a son, and for this to be the first grandson, and someone to carry on the family name. He's going to be such a happy daddy :). Our little girl will be DH's family's first granddaughter and his sister's first niece, so she is thrilled. She ended up with 3 boys herself and was really counting on us to have a girl! I'm so glad your anatomy scan went well even though the little guy was being difficult, haha! It's so funny to watch them during that long ultrasound and all of their movements, huh? Wow you are way ahead of me on the baby shopping! We've only bought a few outfits so far and haven't registered yet, eep!

Crazycatlady - Aww your little guy sounds so cute trying to crawl! Sounds like a determined little fella, haha. I'll bet your nausea is your hormones just being crazy. I imagine I'm going to have a heck of a time. After my D&C, it took 2 months before it felt like my hormones weren't all out of whack and I was only pregnant for about 2 months! Hoping as time goes on you start feeling more normal without these crazy symptoms. 

Afm - Baby girl has gotten very active and strong this past week! Kicking lots that feel strong even with my anterior placenta. First big kick I noticed was Saturday night and I thought it was a muscle spasm! Also DH felt her for the first time last night - she did 3 big kicks for him in a row! It was great :). Feeling kinda tired, but I've been doing really good with exercise this week after basically doing nothing at all. Starting to feel big in the belly now and making it more awkward to walk fast and move around. But overall feeling pretty good!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ksquared726 said:


> Mommyxofxone - Thank you!! Wow you're getting close now! That's amazing that your little boy will be the first in the family to carry on the family name. I'm so happy that everyone is so excited! Ugh, haha, I'm sorry your DH is dragging his feet about painting. Sounds like mine! I don't think we'll need to paint, but a part of me would like a nice fresh paint color for the redone room. But DH hates to paint, and I think it's kinda fun but probably shouldn't do it. We'll see. First on our list is to start our baby registry! I feel like we're running short on time to pick out so much stuff!
> 
> Afm - Baby girl has gotten very active and strong this past week! Kicking lots that feel strong even with my anterior placenta. First big kick I noticed was Saturday night and I thought it was a muscle spasm! Also DH felt her for the first time last night - she did 3 big kicks for him in a row! It was great :). Feeling kinda tired, but I've been doing really good with exercise this week after basically doing nothing at all. Starting to feel big in the belly now and making it more awkward to walk fast and move around. But overall feeling pretty good!

i would LOVE to paint. and i totally wish i could. i hate waiting for him. but seriously? i can hardly move. i think i'd be in so much pain. :( with my SPD i can barely walk around and getting on the floor to do the trim would probably kill me. 

so glad baby is kicking so much!!! it's so wonerful to feel them isn't it? especially in the beginning, it's magical! until they get giant and start hurting lol



afm i have a tiny cough today and noticing a little something going on in my lungs. nothing huge, but def annoying. no temp so i guess that's alright. as long as no temp. but jeez. rotten little kids and their illnesses lol. but at least dd seems to be herself today (she was sick for a few days with a high fever)


----------



## ksquared726

I'm sorry you're feeling uncomfortable and also may be coming down with something. Such a bummer :(. Fingers crossed your DH gets off his butt and paints so you can put the room together!

Oh my gosh, my sister showed me a video her friend sent of her belly moving like crazy at 37 weeks. It was so weird!! I mean I knew that happened but didn't think it would move THAT much. A little scared! Lol. Tomorrow we are going to start our registry. I'm going with my sister and she'll show me everything she likes, and then when DH can go with me I'll have a head start. I'm sure there's lots of things he won't have an opinion on, and for the other stuff I'll have a better idea of what's good. Oh and today we finally took some gender announcement pics. Going to work on them tomorrow with my mom and then post them on Facebook. Excited!


----------



## mommyxofxone

aw ksquared sounds lovely! and to be fair my dd didn't hurt as bad as this one, it's crazy i thought feeling this one so much earlier would be so nice and easy and he's been very violent in comparison. i mean he physically hurts. he's finally not being as forceful, where dd got MORE forceful at the end- but it was like a foot here and a foot there that i had to push back in my belly. this one, omg, his entire body rolls across my stomach with all he has and it hurts, if this is any indication he's going to be one wild little man. 

I think my cough is a slight like allergy thing? i seem to be fine toay, and dd has a little cough and her nose runs and it's clear. she's definitely not slowed at all!


----------



## mommyxofxone

How is everyone???


----------



## ksquared726

Hi mommy! I'm doing fine. Reached viability this week, woohoo!! And gaining weight quicker this week, which I guess is ok because I'm a little behind on the weight gain. Feeling ok just worn out sometimes. How are you? Starting to get close now! Are you still feeling crummy?


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hooo happy v week!!!! such great news!!!

And i'm off and on with the crummy. my side are getting stretched pretty bad so it's rough, the hips have been SLIGHTLY better because my bp is better? so i can walk slightly and apparently a little exercise is good for me- which i couldn't do because when i stood up i got so exhausted i had to sit again. But the rain isn't. and it's been raining ALL week. So i haven't had much time out, i just kind of hurt all the time at home and it affects my sleep!!! Tomorrow i'm 34 weeks and in 3 weeks i'll be full term which is exciting and terrifying at the same time!

i still have to pack my hospital bag but i've been putting it off.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Wow time has flown by! Can't believe you ladies are already so far along!


----------



## ksquared726

I'm glad you're feeling a little bit better sometimes, Mommyxofxone. Bummer about the rainy weather. Hopefully the weather gets warm and sunny for a while. For me exercise can sometimes feel really good, and other times it wears me out for a day afterward. I'm glad it's helping you. And wow, just 3 weeks until full term! Holy moly! Very very excited for you. I know, I'm starting to think logistics about delivery time already. I stil have over 3 months but it'll be here quick. How's the nursery? We have our registry fully done and have bought a dresser, and DH's family bought our crib and mattress yesterday. It'll be a couple of weeks before the crib is ready for pickup. In the meantime we need to get stuff cleared out of the room. And next weekend, we're leaving for our road trip babymoon! :)

Hi, crazycatlady!! Good to see you. I know, time is going more quickly now.


----------



## mommyxofxone

nursery is all done, has been actually for 3 weeks! got our decals up this weekend (you have to wait 3 weeks after painting to put them on) the room has had proper time to air out and so forth as well so doesn't stink like paint. hoping this week i can open some windows as well. that'd be nice! car seat is in as well!!! i'm ready. just waiting on him!


----------



## ksquared726

Awesome!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

just realized it's only 5 & 1/2 weeks left :shock:


----------



## ksquared726

Ahhh mommy, I'm so sorry I didn't see this post a couple of weeks ago! I've been reading everyone's posts still on the lucky TTC thread and seeing your posts from this week. I'm so excited that it looks like baby boy might be coming soon!! I'm so sorry you're feeling so uncomfortable (I mean wow, that is quite a bump you've got there!) so I hope it really does happen soon. Thinking of you!!

How's everyone else doing? I'm doing well. Not a whole lot going on in the way of appointments or anything, but I'm getting bigger and baby girl's kicks and rolls are getting a lot stronger. DH and I went on our babymoon last week! Explored the California coast, and we really loved Big Sur area. My baby shower is in 2 weeks and we're picking up the crib we ordered this weekend. DH is really eager to get the room together :).


----------



## mommyxofxone

so nice he's so eager to do it!!!! I know for dh i had to nag him to do anything. rough because i'd have done it no issue myself if i literally could do anything, he JUST bought the fan for baby's room- it went from 50s here on the east coast to 90s in a matter of like 2 days. :shock:

and yeah the bump is a little bit of a problem now, and i'm really hoping he comes out soon. i'm really rooting for this week. i don't know how much longer i'll be able to get around.:cry:

hope you had a lovely baby moon!!!!!! we were supposed to go on one with dd, but then dh switched jobs and we lost the vacation! :dohh: to say i was disappointed is an understatement!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm so sorry I didn't post sooner! I kept meaning to update/post and then I forgot by the time I had time to. :dohh:

I hope your little man decides to come soon, mommyxofxone! 

ksquared - I'm glad you had a great babymoon and you're starting to get everything ready! It's good that your DH is so eager to start. :) I hope you have a great time at your baby shower, too!

AFM - There's not a whole lot going on. We're trying to get everything ready and organized, but it's slow going. We do have quite a bit of the bigger things we need, though. We plan on having a baby shower/celebration in July which I'm really looking forward, too. We've gotten signed up for birthing classes, too. It all seems like it's going by so fast!


----------



## ksquared726

Thanks, Mommy!! We just picked up the crib today and moved some dressers around. Shampooing the carpet tomorrow and then we'll be able to move furniture to their final locations, yay! It's a bit of a jigsaw because our place is small and baby's room will also be the office, lol, but it's exciting to be getting there. Hope you get to meet your little boy very very soon!!

Aidensxmomma - I know, it seems like there's not a whole lot of milestones or appointments going on but time for me is flying fast. Which is awesome because I absolutely hated the first trimester and it felt like it took FOREVER. My shower is next Saturday! Hoping you guys get the big stuff you need at your shower next month!


----------



## mommyxofxone

can;t believe you're in third tri already!!! that's so great. 

I'm still waiting to exit third tri lol


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey ladies! How are you ladies doing? Have your babes arrived yet?


----------



## ksquared726

Hi crazycatlady! I'm 40+2 and still waiting. Baby girl is taking her time lol. How are you doing?


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey crazycat! yes j is 10 weeks now lol! he's been out a while! came on his duedate :) how are you hun?

and ksquared can't believe little miss is hanging on there!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Congrats mommyofone! 10 weeks already! Wow! How is it all going? How is he sleeping?

How are you feeling k squared? 40 and 2.... Ugh... Hopefully she comes soon!

Well... I am good but had a little "surprise" yesterday.... Apparently I might be pregnant again!! Dh was gone all summer until 3 weeks ago and somehow in those three weeks, with trying NOT to get pregnant, I got pregnant just like that! So much easier than last time! Of course it would be when you're trying not to right?

I only tested because I had light spotting a few days ago and thought af must be here soon, and then when no af appeared within a couple days I began to wonder, took a frer and positive! It was a bit faint, but wasn't a squinted either... So pretty sure it's positive.

My little man is only 9 months old! I didn't anticipate him being a big brother quite so soon!


----------



## ksquared726

Oh my goodness, crazycatlady!! That's amazing! I guess your body knows what to do now. Congrats!

I'm soooooo ready for our little girl to arrive. It feels like she's trying to punch and kick her way out these past 3 nights. It's been pretty uncomfortable. But then she settles down and I go to sleep, and then a new day has arrived and still not in labor. Oy. I did start losing my mucus plug today though, so that's good! No blood in it yet but have been having little globs of mostly ewcm throughout the day. And I've had on and off contractions, like stronger Braxton hicks, since Wednesday. This is like the slowest build up ever!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow crazy cat!!!!!! congrats? lol! that's amazing!!!! a surprise nugget!!! how lovely! <3

and i bet ksquared, i had bh for the longest time that were timeable. even was in the hosp once at 36 weeks with false labor. ugh!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks ladies! I know - I was in shock! Don't get me wrong - I'm thrilled! Just was not the timing I would've chosen, but as we all know from our experiences when we all met, you sure don't get to choose the timing! And while the timing is not ideal, this is much better than my frustration with long cycles the first time around!

I won't be able to get mat leave though, and honestly I don't even know if I should go back to work. I love our year long mat leave in Canada, but it means I will not have built up enough hours for mat leave next time. And I'm adding an unpaid month after my leave since my mat leave ends at a bad time of the school year, so I'm not scheduled to return to work until January, and we have a two week spring break in March. And then, if baby number two is due early May I will have to have a c section in April. I won't be able to try for a vbac since they are so close together. So I would only be returning to work for basically 3 months....

Ksquared - I remember that all too well! I had false labour as well. Hope your little miss is here soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh my goodness yeah i don't think you should go back ! it would just be silly!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies! :wave: I've missed you all! Things have been ago hectic that I've been terrible about keeping up with everything.

Crazycat - huge congrats! :happydance: I got pregnant with my second when my first was 7 months old. Its total chaos sometimes but I really like their age gap. I probably wouldn't go back to work either. I agree that it would be silly.

Ksquared - That's no fun that your little girl hasnt decided to come yet. Hopefully she will make her big debut soon. :)

Mommyxofxone - your little guy is so cute! 

AFM - My little boy was born at 38+2 weeks on August 23 at 4:44pm. He weighed 6lbs, 12 oz and was 19.5 inches long. OH and I are so absolutely in love with him. :cloud9: His name is Everett Michael.

His labor story is a bit chaotic. For starters, I was in early labor for around 6 days. I went into the hospital after 4 days of on/off contractions but they sent me home. I was dialating but very, very slowly. Then on Tuesday, I had a doctor appointment at 930a where my doctor told me that I was 3cm and we scheduled my induction for the following Sunday (it was already decided that I would be induced at 39 weeks). 2 hours later, at 1130am, my water broke. So OH was really panicky and I had my mom and grandma down visiting, so we had to get them to leave and take my big kids. My labor was fast but scary because Everetts heartrate would drop during every contraction. Luckily, everything turned out great and we're all happy and healthy. :) I was really shocked that I even went into labor, though. My 3 older kids were all inductions and I was told that the chances of me going into labor naturally were pretty low. This little guy gave us quite the surprise. :)

Today my big kids will get to meet their baby brother for the first time and I'm super excited about that.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Congrats aidensmomma! That's so exciting!

Ksquared I'm wondering if you are having your little one now that you haven't posted in a couple days - really hoping so!

Well, the dr confirmed it! I'm pregnant! Due May 5, but I'm sure I'll have the baby in April, as I will need a c section with them so close together. We told my parents today, I had Lo dressed in a number 1 big brother T shirt. He'll wear it again when we go for dinner at my in laws. I feel like I won't be as patient waiting to tell people this time. It's just so hard.


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies!! She's here! Introducing our baby girl Allison (Allie for short), born on Monday, August 29, at 8:57am weighing 6 lbs 7.5 oz and 19.5 inches long. She's perfect! &#10084;&#65039; 

I started having real contractions on Sunday around 5am (4 days overdue) after 4 days of more frequent and tighter Braxton Hicks. They weren't super consistent, but about 10-12 minutes apart. By about 4pm they started getting pretty strong and maybe 8 minutes apart. By about 6:30, I couldn't focus on watching movies and decided to relax in the bath. The contractions were coming at about 6 minutes apart by then and really hurt. After the bath they started coming at 5 minutes consistently and then 4 minutes and I was in so much intense pain, and we FINALLY left to go to the hospital. Hubby didn't want is going too soon and then get sent home, which they kept warning us about in our birth class. We got checked in and I could barely answer questions I was in so much pain. I was 4cm and lost my bloody mucus plug on the exam table. All I wanted was an epidural. The anesthesiologist finally came and then he was poking at my back for SO LONG. Apparently it took him 3 tries to get it, and he ended up putting it too low so it wasn't effective. It took maybe an hour before the pain was significantly reduced and I kept having to have booster doses because the little button they gave me did nothing. So of course I couldn't get any sleep because the epidural wasn't taking away all the pain. At 1am I was about 5cm, but then by 5am I flew to 10cm! There were a lot of other births, so I had to wait awhile. But then they broke my water because it hadn't on its own, and let the contractions push the baby down the birth canal. Thankfully they finally got me completely numb. At about 8:45am they had me start pushing, and she was out at 8:57! Only a few contractions worth of pushing! I had 2 small natural tears because she came so fast, but otherwise all went well to push her out. And she doesn't even have a cone head!

We've had a lot of difficulty breastfeeding because she has a tongue tie and a little tiny mouth, so I have to pump and feed her with this nipple guard here we've fed through a little flexible tube attached to a syringe. It's a two-person operation but she's getting fed and we're figuring it out. 

Here's our baby girl! Everything she does is so freakin' cute we can't even stand it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ksquared726

Crazycatlady - Congratulations again!! Yeah that timing is really difficult. That's amazing thought that you still have so much time off that's covered already. I wouldn't go back if you're not sure you'll even build up enough hours. Exciting you told your parents already!

Aidensxmomma - Congratulstions on baby Everett! Wow that sounds crazy fast! I'm a little jealous though because mine was about 27 hours, and about 12 of those hours I was in a lot of pain. Glad you're all doing well though and you made it! I bet your other kids are so in love with their little brother <3.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hurrah loving all these babies!!!!! congrats loves!!!!! :)


----------



## crazycatlady5

Aww congrats ksquared! I was hoping she was here! What an adorable little miss! Love the name too. Breastfeeding is always so hard in the beginning. Sounds like you are handling it well though!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Crazycat - Congrats again! :happydance: How has everyone reacted to the news so far?

Ksquared - Congrats on the birth of your little girl! Allie is beautiful! :cloud9: That's horrible that your epidural was messed up and took forever to work right. I'm glad the pushing phase was quick for you though.

I've been having issues with breastfeeding as well. Everett also has a tongue tie. So since he was about 4 days old I've been pumping and bottlefeeding. On one hand, I'm happy he can at least still be exclusively breastfed. On the other hand, i really hate pumping. I really hope Everett is able to switch back to nursing without much issue after we get his tongue tie fixed. His surgery for it is scheduled for Tuesday and I'm super nervous about it.

AFM - The big kids are absolutely in love with their brother. Its incredible to watch them together :cloud9: I'm still feeling pretty good and I hope it stays that way. I has been a little difficult balancing the needs to the big kids with Everett's needs, but i think with some practice it will all fall into place. OH has been incredibly helpful, so that's made things a lot easier.

We are considering getting married next year, which it's really exciting. We've been engaged since March 2015 and we were going to get married this past February. However, due to the pregnancy and finances, we decided to postpone it. Now we're looking into having our wedding next October :happydance: Also, we've talked a little about TTC again, as crazy as that sounds. We don't have any immediate or definite plans but its something we're already thinking about. :blush:


----------



## crazycatlady5

How are all you mamas and your little newborns doing? Hope the surgery went we'll aidensmomma!

Also, aidensmomma, if you have any tips on how to survive pregnancy while caring for another child please share! My goodness it is not easy. Harris still does not sleep through the night and has been difficult to put down for naps this week, usually he's pretty good with naps, but of course he chose this week to be difficult when the exhaustion and nausea hit!


----------



## mommyxofxone

cat how far along are you? 

i can't imagine taking care of a little that small and being pregnant! i thought it was hard with a four year old. :/

sorry i've been gone, was having issues with bnb.


----------



## TexMel

Hello ladies! I am so sorry it has been a very, very long time since I have checked in with you! Congrats to all of you on your little ones! What an exciting time!

Crazycat - what a great surprise! I thought there was a chance I was pregnant again, also, but it wasn't true for me.

My little guy is now a little over 10 months! It is so crazy how fast this whole thing has gone. He just got his first tooth a couple of weeks ago, and now has 4!!! He eats everything he can, still breastfeeding at night, but supplementing with formula during the day. He takes more and more steps every day, and I assume will be fully walking within the month. I just cannot believe I get to call this sweet baby mine. He is a happy baby and I could not ask for more than that.

Officially back to not trying, not preventing. Will probably go back to officially "trying" in December or January, after I get back from my girls' trip to Napa at the beginning of December. 

I hope you are all well. Again, sorry I have been so MIA.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So hard for me to get on lately as the hard drive went in my co.puter this weekend :( 

Congrats on the ten months tex!!!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I'm 8 weeks 5 days already! Eek!

Texmel - dec/Jan is when we were planning to start ttc too; however, not in the cards I guess! I also had a trip planned in December and was thinking exact same thing. Dh and I were going to Disneyland (just us, no baby haha). We've had to cancel as it would be no fun when pregnant. We'll go somewhere local for a weekend or something instead.

I'm still breastfeeding exclusively, haven't had to supplement since we have such long mat leave in Canada and I pump enough for the odd time I'm away from little man. So I've been happy with that, but now the dilemma of do I wean before baby two is here or not??

Ksquared how is Allie doing?


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies! Oops I wasn't getting notifications in my email so I didn't see your posts. Crazy how big our babies are getting and that you guys are planning the next baby! Wow crazycatlady, you must be starting the 2nd tri already!!

Aidensxmomma - How did the tongue tie procedure go? We actually had it done at the end of September for both tongue and lip ties. It was so rough that first week having to stretch the two areas so it wouldn't heal too tight. But Allie has great use of her tongue now and can nurse easily. 

Allie is doing pretty well. I feel like she is a more challenging baby than some, because we're always dealing with some issue and all I want is for her to be happy and healthy! So I discovered that she is sensitive to dairy and was having awful gas issues and would cry a lot. Once I cut that out she was so much happier for about a week. Then she started going through phases of refusing to eat, either just crying or being distracted. Then she started vomiting more often and lately it's been almost every day where she'll empty the entire contents of her stomach. She likely has reflux and cries when the acid is coming up and doesn't want to eat. And to top it off she's not gaining weight like she should and at last check she was only in the 8th percentile. So I'm supposed to be feeding her a lot more (hard when she cries and refuses) but I've been nervous because I don't want to stuff her little tummy only to have her throw it all up. Thankfully she still poops and pees enough and appears healthy, it's just the weight gain issue and trying to prevent her from vomiting. We have antacid medicine to try but I've read bad things about it - because it's not that she has too much stomach acid but that her digestion just needs to develop more. So yeah, I'm a big worrier. Maybe this is normal though. 

Otherwise Allie is sleeping well now - waking 1-2 times in the night before morning. She can feed well when her reflux isn't acting up, and she is the cutest little baby talker! She is very alert and smiley too when her belly feels good. I love her to pieces and she's so cute I can't stand it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ksquared omg that sounds so stressful!!! How are you managing Hun?


----------



## ksquared726

mommyxofxone said:


> Ksquared omg that sounds so stressful!!! How are you managing Hun?

We're doing better! She was up 7 ounces at her last appointment, so 7 ounces In 10 days. And they gave me probiotic drops and that seems to be helping. And the vomiting is ever few days lately and we have fewer spit ups too. But she still is more of a snacker - I can't get through a quick meal out without her fussing! Gotta work on getting her to feed from a bottle too.


----------



## mommyxofxone

My daughter refused to take a bottle. Never worked! So I haven't tried with my son.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh no ksquared! I hope things continue to improve. Definitely sounds stressful!

How old are all your lo's now? Are you guys back at work?

Yes, I'm in second trimester! I'm 16 weeks now. Going way faster than last time!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Crazy cat how are you feeling?!

How is everyone?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi ladies! :wave: I seem to keep missing notifications for this thread. Plus we've been crazy busy. Everett is 3 1/2 months now; he will be four months right before Christmas. 

Everett has proven to be a very difficult baby. First it was the tongue tie. After we got it corrected, he was wanting to nurse constantly so I lost faith in my ability to breastfeed him. We switched to formula and all hell broke loose. :nope: He had almost immediate problems. I stopped breastfeeding and pumping for almost 2 weeks and my supply was pretty much dried up. But Everett was so sick on formula that I decided to start breastfeeding again. It took a bit of time, but now my little guy is exclusively breastfed again. :happydance: We still aren't sure why he can't tolerate formula. He was put on a hypoallergenic kind and was spitting so much up that he lost weight. :nope: He has a medical-grade hypoallergenic formula now that we give him on rare occasions. But he won't take a bottle or a pacifier anymore, so he gets maybe one ounce of formula a week. He was also diagnosed with reflux and tried two different medications for that. He's off the medications now that he's breastfed again, though. I also strongly suspect he has a milk intolerance so at the beginning of next year, I'll be cutting out all dairy and seeing if it helps him. Fortunately, he's not as bothered by his stomach issues anymore, but i still want to improve things for him. 

It's definitely not all bad though. Everett started smiling, giggling, and cooing in the last two months. He absolutely loves talking to us. He can roll from his tummy to his back and can almost get from his back to his tummy. He's trying really hard to sit up on his own and can do it if he's supported. He is also just about ready to start full-on laughing. He refuses to nap more than 30 min at a time during the day, but typically sleeps in 3-5 hour stretches at night. When his tummy isn't bothering him, he's an absolute sweetie and so happy and social. My older kids, especially my son, love him so much. They're much more impressed with Everett now that he can smile and actually pay attention to them. :haha:

Ksquared - I'm sorry you've been having a rough time with Allie and her tummy troubles. I totally sympathize because that's a lot of what we've gone through and are still going through with Everett. It really sucks. Im glad you're getting things sorted for her now though. :) 

TexMel - 10 months! It's crazy how fast time goes by! Good luck with NTNP/TTC. OH and I are NTNP but I'm not expecting to actually get pregnant anytime soon since I still haven't gotten my cycles back. We're thinking that we may start "real" TTC again in May. 

Mommyxofxone - how have you been? 

Crazycat - 16 weeks already? Wow! Seems like just yesterday that you found out. How are you feeling?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow aidens so sorry! What a journey!!!!!

I'm doing well. J is 6 months soon, sitting, and has two teeth. He's a very smiley happy boy


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey ladies! Hope tummy troubled are better for your lo's ksquared and aidensmomma. Aidensmomma is he napping better? My little man took lots of short naps at that age but got a lot better. He naps very well now, two naps an hour or so long.

What are everyone's plans for Christmas?

I'm 20 weeks now! It's just flying by this time! I'm feeling better than last time, since I'm not as giant so it's not as uncomfortable. I'm still getting morning sickness though :( and I found out I have placenta previa, any of you ladies know much about that? So guess I'm for sure getting a c section now! Although I'm sure I would've needed one anyway with the babes only being 18 months apart.


----------



## TexMel

How is everyone? I jumped back into the forum now that I'm back in the always fun tww and thought I'd check in. This is our first month trying and I'm not sure the timing was great, but of course I'm already symptom spotting and going crazy.

Crazycat, are you 26 weeks now? Do you know the sex?

I am so hoping for a girl next time around, even though I am still in love with my boy. He's just the best. He started fully walking at 10.5 months, climbing soon after that. He is a little mischievous, but I guess that is how boys are. He is also sweet and cuddly still and loves his mama more than anything in the world. Can't believe he is already 14 months old!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow time is moving so fast!!!! Little man is now 7 months!


----------



## TexMel

Wow!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tex I can't believe he's already 14 months!!!!! That's nuts! And girls are just as sweet &#128150; my girl is a mamas girl all the way. And she's 5!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Good to hear from you guys!

Almost, I'll be 26 weeks on Monday. I am having another boy! I'm happy about that as they will be so close in age, it'll be so nice for them! We want 3, but maybe a bigger age gap next time! Lol

How are all you ladies doing? And your lo's?

We might be moving because of my husbands work. It's all a bit stressful since we don't know when. We don't know if it'll be before or after the new baby gets here!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Hey ladies, how you all doing?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Looks like no one is checking this lately - but incase you do....

I had my second baby boy almost a month ago! He'll be a month tomorrow. He's doing so well, has slept well since day one! He slept a five hour stretch at night his first night born! And now usually only wakes up twice a night. Hasn't cluster fed as badly as his big bro either. So it's been really good. Feel like we got lucky!

We've also moved for my husbands work. So life has been really crazy and busy. 

How are all of you doing?


----------



## crazycatlady5

Anyone still checking in?


----------



## TexMel

Hey crazycatlady! Congrats!! I stopped checking for a while, but am TTC again, so here I am! My cycle weirdly went down to a 26-27 day cycle now, so it has been much easier this time around! Testing tomorrow, but I'm pretty sure I am pregnant. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thats great Texmel, judging by your banner I guess you were right? Hows your pregnancy going this time around?

Hows everyone else doing?

Cant believe I have a toddler and almost 9 month old now!


----------



## TexMel

Yes, I was spot on! Due July 8, but will probably deliver the end of June.

That's so hard to believe, isn't?! Time flies once our little ones are here!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Great! Do you know if youre having a boy or girl this time around?

Hows your toddler doing?

We are planning my seconds first birthday party now! Wow!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi ladies!! Oh my gosh, crazycat congrats on baby #2!! And TexMel, you too! I honestly havent been on here in like a year. But we just found out we are expecting #2 now :). Due mid-December.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Oh congrats ksquared! How exciting for you!

The second time goes so much faster! My second is already almost a year old! Its crazy! 

We want three, but Id like a little break from being pregnant and breastfeeding. So I need to wean this guy first! I want a few months off! Ive either been pregnant or breastfeeding (or both!!) since March 2015!


----------



## ksquared726

Holy moly! Wow that&#8217;s crazy your 2nd is almost one! Yeah I didn&#8217;t get a break from breastfeeding or being pregnant either. I&#8217;m still nursing, but at least it&#8217;s only once in the morning and once at night. I always figured I&#8217;d have a small break in between but I&#8217;m nursing longer than I expected. I&#8217;m thinking she will wean before the new one arrives because she&#8217;s already popping off sooner like she&#8217;s not as into it. But yeah - I&#8217;m going to be providing nutrients to my offspring in one way or another for like another 2 years if I nurse the next one as long!


----------



## crazycatlady5

How is this pregnancy going ksquared? How old is your first now?

Texmel have you had your baby yet? Im thinking you must have.

We are talking about trying for a third. On one hand it seems soon but on the other hand good to have our third and have them all close together in age. I guess there are pros and cons to it!

Im also already missing the little baby stage! My second is 14 months now! And my first will be 3 in November. Can you believe its been that long already?!


----------



## ksquared726

Hi crazycatlady! I can't believe that your 2nd is already 14 months! If you guys had your 3rd now, that'll be a larger age gap than your 1st and 2nd so if you feel the timing is right then go for it :). I always thought 2-3 years apart was a good gap - not too close and not too far. But then again, everyone has their own ideas on that so it's up to you! 

I'm doing well! I'm already 19 weeks along (tomorrow) and we found out we're having another little girl! I'm pretty excited for DD to have a little sister, and to be able to reuse her old baby clothes :haha:. In the last week I've really started feeling her kick so that's been fun :cloud9:. We also just bought a house! We took a couple of weeks to fix it up and we were living with my parents during the transition, but last night was our first night in the new house. So surreal to have a big house to raise our girls in! We were living in a condo and it was just too tight, plus it didn't have a yard for DD. She absolutely loves being outside and especially playing with water so my parents got her a kiddie pool! She's going to love it!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Fantastic! So great you got a house, still in California? How does this pregnancy compare to your last? Great youre having another girl!

Id love a little girl lol, hoping next pregnancy is a girl... 

I know I must be crazy to be thinking three already! At least my oldest will be starting preschool this fall... 

Its hard with my husband being in the army to plan things though. We never know when hell be here or away, hes away this fall which is when I was originally thinking of starting to try. So we just thought wed try for a couple of months before, if it doesnt happen then well have to wait till winter which will give us a bigger age gap.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Wow! Had to tell you ladies! I just took a pregnancy test - I’m pregnant with number three! Oh my goodness!


----------



## ksquared726

Ahhh!!! Congratulations!! Wow, that didn’t take much time. I’m so happy for you!!!!!!!! And just before your hubby is away, so right in the nick of time!

And I’m so sorry I didn’t reply to your August post. I never got an email, darn BnB! Yep our house is just about 10 minutes from our old condo. DD loves having so much room and being able to go outside! The weather just started feeling more like fall after a really hot summer, so it feels so nice right now. I just hit the 3rd tri this week! Crazy how fast the 2nd one is coming vs the 1st!


----------



## crazycatlady5

I lost the baby ;( heartbreaking. I would’ve only been 5 weeks along I guess or just under, is that called a chemical pregnancy I guess? It was devastating anyway. My husbands away until December so my mom has come to stay with me for a little bit to help me. I guess we’ll try again once my husband is home.


----------



## ksquared726

Oh crazycatlady, I’m so sorry. A loss is so devastating. I’m glad your mom is there since your husband is away. I’m sure it helps to have someone there. 

I think a chemical is if you have a positive test but then it doesn’t stick so you don’t actually miss your period. So I think your loss would be called a miscarriage. But a loss at any stage is awful. You know that I know exactly how you feel, so if you need anything I’m here. For me the hormones really threw me for a loop for a couple of months. But hopefully at 5 weeks it’ll be less. I would just break down crying because I just felt sad a lot. Sending you lots of love and good thoughts <3.


----------



## crazycatlady5

Thanks. Yeah it feels heartbreaking. I just feel like there’s a dark cloud over everything.

How did you cope? Like I just don’t know how to feel normal again.


----------



## ksquared726

I totally understand that feeling. I was at Disneyland, my happiest place, trying to cheer up and I just kept crying. I think snuggling your little ones will help. Honestly the only thing I could do was hold my husband’s hand as much as possible, but I know yours is away. But on the loss boards everyone was saying to snuggle the kids you have (which at the time was hard for me to hear since we didn’t have any kids yet). Talking about it also helped me. I talked to some close friends but I didn’t know anyone close to me who’d also suffered a loss, but if I did I think that would have been helpful. I’m sorry, I wish I had some more helpful hints. It just took a bit of time. Maybe you could take a bit of time to do something you really enjoy, get some me time in.


----------



## crazycatlady5

No that’s helpful to hear. My boys are really comforting to me actually. I feel bad for my husband being away because he doesn’t have them there for comfort. I can imagine that would be really hard to hear when you haven’t had kids yet. I think suffering a loss before having kids would be even worse. 
I know I really wish my husband was here, I think that would be easier on both of us. I do have one friend here who has also miscarried and she’s been amazing. 

How long after were you in Disneyland? That would be hard. I actually love it too, we went there on our honeymoon. And it is hard to think about going through that there.


----------



## ksquared726

I’m glad you have a friend who’s been through it before and you can talk to. I found out a few weeks ago that one of my friends went through a loss too, so I was glad that I could be that friend for her if she needed me. They’re trying for their second and she said being busy with her son helped her keep her mind busy too. Oh yeah that must be tough for your husband being away. Mine said that he was sad because we had tried for so long but to him the baby was still just an idea, not as real to him as it obviously was to me. So he was mostly just was sad for me.

The Disneyland trip was just under a month afterward. Since I had the D&C and was farther along I’m sure it was mostly my hormones being all out of whack that kept me feeling sad for so long. Mentally I felt like I should be doing better, and yes certain things would trigger it like seeing a cute baby or someone announcing their pregnancy on Facebook (at Disneyland it was being on fast rides and the seatbelt pushing against my abdomen that reminded me that the baby wasn’t there), but mostly the dark cloud that persisted for a couple of months seemed to be largely from hormones. So my guess is you’re battling that too. I hope that your body can regulate itself quicker than mine did.


----------



## crazycatlady5

How are you doing now and how was your Christmas? We are starting to try again. Hoping it doesn’t take long! We have a crazy year ahead of us, possibility of moving in the summer and my husband will be away for work a lot again!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Well didn’t take long! Just had positive test again! Hoping it sticks this time!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Incase any of you are still checking.... I’m 34 weeks now, planned c section one month today!


----------

